# My Patterdale Terriers



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

I have made a little clip with some of my Patterdale Terriers.
They are playing with our old, fat APBT grandma.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Those Patterdales are awesome little dogs! I may have to look further into that breed  Grandma pit bull sure can get around pretty good for a hefty girl LOL! thanks for sharing :roll:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awww... so many little black dogs!! they are super cute


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I love Patterdales!!!! Awesome video! y ex had one and I loved her so much!! They have such a "big dog" attitude lol He also had a Pit bull


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

ever breed any pitterpats?


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> ever breed any pitterpats?


No, I'm not. But I use a bigger strain of Patterdale Terriers than most people in the USA, and I'm sure there is a portion Bull blood in my dogs.
Here is the pedigree of my stud dog: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [339294] :: WIDOMSKI'S DEVIL (SCHWAB'S XAVER)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love Patterdales, they seem like such neat little dogs I have never come across one in person though.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

familiar with jagd terriers? ever seen a jagdbull in person?

im guessing you hunt with your dogs?


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> familiar with jagd terriers? ever seen a jagdbull in person?
> 
> im guessing you hunt with your dogs?


I like more that kind of dog that I have. In Germany we have a lot of Jagd Terriers, but most of them lacks gameness. And the game ones are too agressiv for me.
I have heard there are better Jagd Terriers in East-Europe and the USA than in Germany.
But I prefer my dogs, ...with a little Bull-blood from the past inside.

Bull-blood could be APBT, Working Staff Bull or Working Bullterrier.
Here are some pics of Working Staff Bulls: WEB.DE Foto-Alben


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

those were some really nice dogs in your link

i like this one alot

WEB.DE Foto-Alben


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> those were some really nice dogs in your link
> 
> i like this one alot
> 
> WEB.DE Foto-Alben


The Working Staff Bull is a strain of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier and selected for hunting abilities. Most of them worked on European badger.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hahaha, that was cool, I started laughing when the old pit ran onto the scene!


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

Hagen said:


> The Working Staff Bull is a strain of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier and selected for hunting abilities. Most of them worked on European badger.


are those your dogs as well?


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I really really liked the vid! I wanna get some patterdales in the near future, but cant seem to find anyone how has them in western canada


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Padderdales! I want to get one for agility and Obed they seem like such fun little power houses.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

socalapbt said:


> are those your dogs as well?


guessing not?


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> are those your dogs as well?


No, I have never owned a Working Staff Bull.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

damn those were some nice dogs, may want to contact who ever to get ahold of one


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

heres a cross for ya, jagdterrier x ebt :hammer:

one day for me maybe.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

There are still working-lines of the EBT, but very rare.
It's not possible for "normal" people to buy a Working Staff Bull or Working Bullterrier.
Here are some pics of EBTs out of working-lines.
WEB.DE Foto-Alben

The best Working Bullterrier Line in Germany was FRIAR TUCK


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Some pics:


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

I love those Patterdales, more and more! I want one! That will be my next dog.
They are awesome little weight pullers too!


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

ROXANA VS DEVIL























And the winner is...... My daughter!!!


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Bulldog X Terrier BattleCross
For Working


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

www.gamedog.site.ms - WEB.DE MyPage

I am trying to create a homepage.
It's not professional and not already done, but you can see some of my dogs with their pedigrees.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yea i really like this one too.
WEB.DE Foto-Alben
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

My BattleCross litter for wild boar hunting.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [390377] :: WIDOMSKI'S PATTERDALE X APBT CROSS


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Some new pics of the Bulldog X Terrier Cross


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

A normal day at home...


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Pimp my dog house.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to see you're still around. Been a while since you were here. Welcome back to the yard.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Love me some patterdales and jagd terriers..

Welcome back


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Very cool video.great dogs


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

75% Patterdale Terrier X 25% Bulldog ....9 weeks old


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG] The puppies with 25% APBT-blood have a little more strength and biting power than the 100% Patterdale Terrier puppies.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I love the white one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Male puppy. 75% PT X 25% APBT. 11 weeks old.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

TeamCourter said:


> Aw I love the white one!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Another white one from the same litter. It's a female, 12 weeks old.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

This is a new pic of Goliath aka The Great White aka Dogzilla. 
12 weeks old.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hagen said:


> Another white one from the same litter. It's a female, 12 weeks old.


Aw she is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hagen said:


> This is a new pic of Goliath aka The Great White aka Dogzilla.
> 
> 12 weeks old.


Omg I just love him! I wish I could take the little white ones home with me lol 
This black pup is beautiful too though!


Hagen said:


> Male puppy. 75% PT X 25% APBT. 11 weeks old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the mother of the puppies. A 100% Patterdale Terrier female and my best worker.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is a pretty girl! Do you have a picture of the male (father/sire of pups) also? Just curious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the father of the puppies. Widomski's Chopper aka Belhareth's Boy. He died one week after breeding in a kennel accident, R.I.P. ....He was killed by his father. Befor he destroyed a door and a chain to go to the females, but didn't meet them, ...only his father was there. We were only one hour left. The neightbour has seen it, but wasn't able to seperate them, because of the big fence around my yard. He told me that Boy has fought till the end, so I can say he is deadgame.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I just love these little dogs! Little fire crackers too


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

This is a new pic of the white female, Widomski's Gwyneth. She is 3 month old now and fast like lightning.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

This is my main stud, Widomski's Devil. His blood runs in every dog I have bred in the last 4 years. I have made the pic 2 month after working season, so he is too fat. On the pic he has about 16 kg, in the season he has about 14 kg.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hagen said:


> This is the father of the puppies. Widomski's Chopper aka Belhareth's Boy. He died one week after breeding in a kennel accident, R.I.P. ....He was killed by his father. Befor he destroyed a door and a chain to go to the females, but didn't meet them, ...only his father was there. We were only one hour left. The neightbour has seen it, but wasn't able to seperate them, because of the big fence around my yard. He told me that Boy has fought till the end, so I can say he is deadgame.


So sorry to hear about your boy You have some beautiful puppies from him though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Goliath aka The White Buffalo
6 month old.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow he looks so grown up!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Love them so little but big personalities shining through


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

TeamCourter said:


> Wow he looks so grown up!


Yes, he acts like an adult one since he was able to run. He is very special. An old soul in the body of a puppy.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [515595] :: WIDOMSKI'S GOLIATH


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 7, 2014)

Patterdales! LOL! That's sums it up! I mean that in the best way possible. I am what would now be known as an "old timer" in the Pit dog world. I have been involved in this breed since I was young, eventually starting my own kennel in the mid 1990's DEAD END KENNELS. A couple years later I got together with BOSTON BAD BOY KENNELS and together we started the world famous KRUNCH KENNELS COMBINE. We still hold the record for the youngest champion in recorded history and the fastest champion in recorded history CHAMPION MACGYVER. Of course I can not leave out one of the greatest dogs of all time GRAND CHAMPION MEISTER. Enough of my resume since this website isn't long enough for it. Let me give my opinion on "POCKET PITS" aka Patterdale Terriers. I bought my first Patty in my twenties. He was about a year and a half old when I got him. I thought since I had owned a dozens and dozens of canine athletes by this time, I would have no problem handling one of these guys. Let me tell you something. They are 20 pounds of pure TNT. First night I had him I was carrying him to the car when all of a sudden he starts jerking around like he is being electrocuted. He got away and ran down the alley. I found him behind a dumpster surrounded by three dead rats. I was in love with this guy already. A few weeks later I am on my fathers boat deep sea fishing. My little guy was enjoying the breeze etc. Then someone hooked a blue shark! Little Boy heard the splashing and dove into the water grabbing the shark by the nose. I thought he was a gonner. I can tell you this. He was convinced he had captured a giant fish, and dragged it all the way to the boat. Who was I to tell him any different. If you think your Pitty is a ball of energy that wants to dance with everything that has fur and breathes air, you aint seen nothing until you own a Patterdale. Unfortunately I could not handle the little guy anymore, and was forced to sell him. He had been raised indoors, and all my dogs were outdoor dogs. He was bought by a hunter and became a working dog, loving every single second of life until passing of old age. He was a direct son of a champion hunting Patterdale named DEAD GAME.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes Boston Bulldog, they are demons straight out of hell, ....sometimes.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

One year old...


----------



## caseymcghee (Jan 10, 2018)

Hagen said:


> Male puppy. 75% PT X 25% APBT. 11 weeks old.


Nice

Sent from my LGL64VL using Tapatalk


----------

